# Sears digital torpedo..



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Greg thanks for insight on that sears digital level. Picked one up this weekend on sale for $30 and think its really gonna help when actually laying track. Just sampling some places where I have some initial track just laying there, I see where I need so work on smoothing out some up and downs so track transitions better. Plus really cool tool and I'm into cool tech tools to make job easier. Half the job is having the right tools.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Micky, can you post the model number and maybe a photo? 
im interested in looking for one of these! 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

guessing this one

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...elingmv=rr


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I got the 12" one for around $50, it has a lazer and magnetic base. I have magnetic dirt! 
I didn't see the torpedo or I might have got it instead. Haven't really used the red dot much. 

John


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep that's the one and it's gone down a couple bucks again at $27


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So far just playing with it and found my outdoor granit counter top is .03 out of level. Can't get good help these days. Another call to make Monday to raise ****. I told them level, not slopped. ;-)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I used one to build THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RR. They are worth every penny of the 30 bucks 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's really helpful. You will also be surprised when you measure "cross level" across the rails. Getting that flat will really help operation, especially with long cars like streamliners or heavyweights. 

Enjoy! 

Greg


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the 2' version and love every bit of it. I have to look into the torpedo one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, can't check cross level unless you have a VERY wide row! 

Greg


----------

